# Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo



## Vikingo

¡Hola a todos!

Retomando un tema que surgió en este hilo, querría preguntarles algo sobre un uso particular del subjuntivo en frases concesivas.

En su libro _*El subjuntivo: valores y usos*_, J. Borrego et alli explica un contexto en donde hay dos íntimas amigas, Carmen y Eulalia, que saben todo la una de la otra. Presentan ejemplos de frases que podría decir Carmen a Eulalia:


> (12) Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
> (13) Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.
> 
> Carmen ha utilizado subjuntivo tras AUNQUE. Ella es la que padece la enfermedad; por tanto, sin duda, conoce perfectamente bien la situación expresada por el verbo que sigue a AUNQUE. Pero, como Eulalia vive con ella, Carmen piensa o presupone que su amiga también conoce esa situación y no considera pertinente suministrarle información. Por ello ha utilizado subjuntivo.


 
En este caso, entonces, se trata de un hecho real, que ambas conocen bien (que Carmen estuvo enferma). Mis preguntas son simplemente:

 ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?

¡Saludos!


----------



## mirx

Vikingo said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Retomando un tema que surgió en este hilo, querría preguntarles algo sobre un uso particular del subjuntivo en frases concesivas.
> 
> En su libro _*El subjuntivo: valores y usos*_, J. Borrego et alli explica un contexto en donde hay dos íntimas amigas, Carmen y Eulalia, que saben todo la una de la otra. Presentan ejemplos de frases que podría decir Carmen a Eulalia:
> 
> 
> En este caso, entonces, se trata de un hecho real, que ambas conocen bien (que Carmen estuvo enferma). Mis preguntas son simplemente:
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
No me parece correcto, pero no soy gramático ni nada.

Aunque ayer estuve/estaba enferma, fui al cine contigo.
Auqnue ayer hubiera estado enferma, habría/hubiera ido al cine contigo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

A mí me parece correcta porque se está manipulando el uso del modo para dar o no importancia a la información que se maneja.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Concuerdo completamente con MIRX.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Vikingo said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Retomando un tema que surgió en este hilo, querría preguntarles algo sobre un uso particular del subjuntivo en frases concesivas.
> 
> En su libro _*El subjuntivo: valores y usos*_, J. Borrego et alli explica un contexto en donde hay dos íntimas amigas, Carmen y Eulalia, que saben todo la una de la otra. Presentan ejemplos de frases que podría decir Carmen a Eulalia:
> 
> 
> En este caso, entonces, se trata de un hecho real, que ambas conocen bien (que Carmen estuvo enferma). Mis preguntas son simplemente:
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?
> 
> ¡Saludos!



En el otro hilo, Vikingo -- planteabas solo la segunda de Torrego allí la cual emplea el 'imperfecto' del subjuntivo seguido por el pretérito. He leído mucho de 'aunque' + presente del subjuntivo siendo usado en oraciones concesivas tal como la que citas de Torrego en la primera allí.  También he leído de él siendo usado como describe Torrego. Cuando hay un reconocimiento de lo obvio entre dos personas -- aunque + present del subjuntivo se usa para disminuir la relevancia del hecho nombrado en la cláusula con 'aunque'. 

La oración primera, en particular, con 'haya...' + 'haya'... suena bastante raro. Opino que, Torrego, a veces, tiende a 'extender' las reglas un poco..  Creo que es correcto su oración -- pero poco común en mi experiencia. No soy nativo - pero....

Lo que sí sé, del otro hilo, y lo que mantengo es que la oración uno arriba, del otro hilo: "Aunque ayer _*estuviera *enferma, __*fui*_ al cine.", no se puede entender como una declaración concesiva. ['Aunque' + imp. del subj.] se entiende tal como 'si' + imp. del subj. -- como una condición de tipo 2 (hipotético). Solo 'estaba' sería lo normal en esa oración.

Me voy a Canada para un poco de vacaciones mañana. En martes, la semana que viene, puedo compartir contigo algo de mis libros para aclarar este tema. Pero para entonces las buenas forsitas aquí ya te habrán dar todo lo que necesites.

Un fuerte saludo,
Grant


----------



## Vikingo

¡Hola!

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. 



NewdestinyX said:


> En el otro hilo, Vikingo -- planteabas solo la segunda de Torrego allí la cual emplea el 'imperfecto' del subjuntivo seguido por el pretérito.


 
Planteé los dos en otro post, pero también hay otros ejemplos en el mismo contexto en el libro. Por ejemplo: Aunque esté enferma (ahora mismo), iré contigo al cine. En todo caso, creo que el ejemplo más llamativo es: *Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo. *Los comentarios de los escritores valen para todos los ejemplos.

Bueno, me parece que es un uso poco habitual, por lo menos . Pero si es del todo incorrecto realmente no lo sé, me gustaría tener más opiniones.

¡Que tengas buenas vacaciones en Canadá!

Saludos 

PD: Los escritores del libro son J. Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto, no es Leonardo Gomez Torrego.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo diría:

Aunque ayer haya estado enferma fui contigo al cine.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Y también: "Enferma y todo fui al cine contigo"
Me gusta con el presente perfecto de subjuntivo como lo presentó Toño: 





> Aunque ayer haya estado enferma fui contigo al cine.


Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Vikingo said:


> (12) Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
> (13) Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?


Hola. 
Se podrá decir de otras maneras, con matices más o menos diferentes, pero en cuanto a su corrección, a mí las dos frases me parecen correctas y muy habituales.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Estoy con Namarne

(...como casi siempre).

SAlud


----------



## pejeman

Vikingo said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Retomando un tema que surgió en este hilo, querría preguntarles algo sobre un uso particular del subjuntivo en frases concesivas.
> 
> En su libro _*El subjuntivo: valores y usos*_, J. Borrego et alli explica un contexto en donde hay dos íntimas amigas, Carmen y Eulalia, que saben todo la una de la otra. Presentan ejemplos de frases que podría decir Carmen a Eulalia:
> 
> 
> En este caso, entonces, se trata de un hecho real, que ambas conocen bien (que Carmen estuvo enferma). Mis preguntas son simplemente:
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
A mí no me gusta la construcción que hace la enferma Carmelita:

(12) Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
(13) Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.

Para empezar, prefiero, en este caso, "A pesar" a "Aunque"

Después, no creo que Carmen esté expresando nada hipotético. Para mí son hechos consumados, como lo indican "he ido al cine" y "fui al cine".

(12) A pesar de estar enferma en estos (últimos) días, he ido contigo al cine. (Luego entonces, no tienes nada que reclamarme)

(13) A pesar de ayer estar enferma, fui contigo al cine (No es para champártelo; sólo te lo recuerdo)

Saludos.

y como alternativa, también usaría:

(12) A pesar de haber estado enferma en estos (últimos) días, he ido...

(13) A pesar de haber estado enferma ayer, fui contigo...

Abur.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Vikingo said:


> Planteé los dos en otro post, pero también hay otros ejemplos en el mismo contexto en el libro. Por ejemplo: Aunque esté enferma (ahora mismo), iré contigo al cine.


Esa oración es perfectamente lógica. "Aunque, en este momento, yo esté enfermo -- iré contigo esta noche -- después de este momento. Perfectamente lógico. 



> En todo caso, creo que el ejemplo más llamativo es: *Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo. *Los comentarios de los escritores valen para todos los ejemplos.


 Ni un nativo al que he preguntado hoy me ha dicho que ésa suena normal. Todos han dicho que tiene que ser 'estaba/estuve' en la cláusula 1ra para transmitir una concesiva. Me han dicho lo que declaré antes -- que 'aunque' + imperfecto de subjuntivo ya tiene un entendimiento establecido sinónimo de 'si' + 'imperfecto de subj.' -- un condición de tipo 2.

Si lo viera, le diría que...... = Aunque lo viera, le diría que....  (condición de tipo 2 - hipotético)



> PD: Los escritores del libro son J. Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto, no es Leonardo Gomez Torrego.


 -- Claro -- pensaba 'Borrego' pero escribí Torrego.. Ambos son gramáticos..


----------



## NewdestinyX

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo diría:
> 
> Aunque ayer haya estado enferma fui contigo al cine.



_Ayer + [he, has, haya, etc + -ado/-ido]_ -- no es gramatical según los gramáticos - y dudo que se use entre hablantes cuidadosos. 

Tiene que ser: _ayer + pretérito -o- ayer + [había, habías, hubiera, etc + -ado/-ido]_..

En ciertas regiones -- tendría sentido -- pero es regionalismo y no es normativo.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Vikingo

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

Me inclino a creer que es un uso gramaticalmente correcto, pero que a muchos hablantes no es usado ni aceptado. 

¡Muy interesante! Saludos


----------



## pejeman

NewdestinyX said:


> Esa oración es perfectamente lógica. "Aunque, en este momento, yo esté enfermo -- iré contigo esta noche -- después de este momento. Perfectamente lógico.


 
A mí no me convence.

- Aunque en este momento yo estoy enfermo, iré contigo esta noche. (Ya estoy enfermo, pero sin duda iré)

- Aunque en este momento yo estuviera enfermo, (te aseguro que) iría contigo esta noche. (Ahorita estoy sano, pero es tanta mi galanura que aún enfermo, iría) Así lo decimos en México, pero veo que según la conjugación del DRAE se debe decir "esté enfermo")

- Aunque, en ese momento (es decir hoy en la noche) yo estuviere enfermo, -- iré contigo. (Considero bastante probable que estaré enfermo hoy en la noche y aún así, iré contigo) Con todo, en este caso, creo que en México decimos más "esté"

Saludos.


----------



## Grammar2

Vikingo said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> Planteé los dos en otro post, pero también hay otros ejemplos en el mismo contexto en el libro. Por ejemplo: Aunque esté enferma (ahora mismo), iré contigo al cine. En todo caso, creo que el ejemplo más llamativo es: *Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo. *Los comentarios de los escritores valen para todos los ejemplos.
> 
> Bueno, me parece que es un uso poco habitual, por lo menos . Pero si es del todo incorrecto realmente no lo sé, me gustaría tener más opiniones.
> 
> ¡Que tengas buenas vacaciones en Canadá!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Los escritores del libro son J. Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto, no es Leonardo Gomez Torrego.



A veces se usa el *Subjuntivo fáctico* o real que es un uso especial de este modo:
Aunque yo sea médico no me sé todas las enfermedades de memoria ( yo soy médico, cierto, real).

Grammar2


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> _Ayer + [he, has, haya, etc + -ado/-ido]_ -- no es gramatical según los gramáticos - y dudo que se use entre hablantes cuidadosos.
> 
> Tiene que ser: _ayer + pretérito -o- ayer + [había, habías, hubiera, etc + -ado/-ido]_..
> 
> En ciertas regiones -- tendría sentido -- pero es regionalismo y no es normativo.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant



*Aunque haya estado enferma fui al colegio es correcta, es una construcción de subjuntivo factual reciente.*

Grammar2


----------



## NewdestinyX

pejeman said:


> A mí no me convence.
> 
> - Aunque en este momento yo estoy enfermo, iré contigo esta noche. (Ya estoy enfermo, pero sin duda iré)



_Aunque_ yo _esté_ enfermo...... es una construcción muy común y extendida. Y todos los gramáticos se refieren a su uso extendido. Y puedes mirar aquí también.

*Web*
 Resultados *1* - *10* de casi *155,000* para *"aunque esté" -"este"* (*0.17* segundos)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Grammar2 said:


> *Aunque haya estado enferma fui al colegio es correcta, es una construcción de subjuntivo factual reciente.*
> 
> Grammar2



Puesto que me respondías a mí, diré:

Claro. ¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario? Lo que no cuadra es poner 'ayer' ante el 'haya estado' como hizo la persona a la que respondía yo. El "subjuntivo fáctico" es un uso muy importante en el castellano para transmitir varios matices. Concuerdo completamente contigo.

Pero con respecto a nuestro tema -- el subjuntivo fáctico no se puede usar en un pasado imperfecto - puesto que 'aunque + imp. de subj.' ya se entiende como una sintaxis 'condicional'.

En (desde) el presente (hacia el futuro): Aunque + presente de subj. = subjuntivo fáctico (semejante a: dado que...)
En (desde) el pasado (hacia el presente): Aunque + haya() + -ado/-ido  = subjuntivo fáctico (semejante a: dado que...)

Aunque + hubiera() + -ado/-ido = condicional (semejante a: aun si...)
Aunque + imp. de subj. = condicional (semejante a: aun si...)

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> Puesto que me respondías a mí, diré:
> 
> Claro. ¿Quién ha dicho de lo contrario? Lo que no cuadra es poner 'ayer' ante el 'haya estado' como hizo la persona a la que respondía yo. El "subjuntivo fáctico" es un uso muy importante en el castellano para transmitir varios matices. Concuerdo completamente contigo.
> 
> Pero con respecto a nuestro tema -- el subjuntivo fáctico no se puede usar en un pasado imperfecto - puesto que 'aunque + imp. de subj.' ya se entiende como una sintaxis 'condicional'.
> 
> En (desde) el presente (hacia el futuro): Aunque + presente de subj. = subjuntivo fáctico (semejante a: dado que...)
> En (desde) el pasado (hacia el presente): Aunque + haya() + -ado/-ido  = subjuntivo fáctico (semejante a: dado que...)
> 
> Aunque + hubiera() + -ado/-ido = condicional (semejante a: aun si...)
> Aunque + imp. de subj. = condicional (semejante a: aun si...)
> 
> Chao,
> Grant


*AYER *es un adverbio temporal y no tiene nada de raro usarlo en indicativo o subjuntivo.
*El hecho de que hubiera adoptado *una vestimenta más convencional parecía indicar que estaba orgulloso de venir de aquellas tierras.

Grammar2


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que el uso normal es:

Aunque esté........iré.....

Aunque estuviera.....iría......


----------



## pejeman

NewdestinyX said:


> _Aunque_ yo _esté_ enfermo...... es una construcción muy común y extendida. Y todos los gramáticos se refieren a su uso extendido. Y puedes mirar aquí también.
> 
> *Web*
> Resultados *1* - *10* de casi *155,000* para *"aunque esté" -"este"* (*0.17* segundos)


 
Seguramente así es, pero no se refiere a la pregunta original, en que todo era certeza. El "esté", sirve para un caso como el siguiente:

- Te ves algo demacrada.
- Me siento bien. Pero aunque esté enferma, te acompañaré esta noche.

Carmen aventura la posibilidad de no estar tan sana como ella dice.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Grammar2 said:


> *AYER *es un adverbio temporal y no tiene nada de raro usarlo en indicativo o subjuntivo.


¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario? De acuerdo. Lo siento pero - parece que no me estás 'leyendo' bien. No es una cuestión de 'ayer' o el indicativo y subjuntivo por lo general.



> *El hecho de que hubiera adoptado *una vestimenta más convencional parecía indicar que estaba orgulloso de venir de aquellas tierras.


Este ejemplo no tiene nada que ver con el tema. Es una oración perfecta -- pero no contiene 'ayer' ni es un ejemplo de 'aunque'. Intentemos enfocar porfa, compadre.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Yo creo que el uso normal es:
> 
> Aunque esté........iré.....
> 
> Aunque estuviera.....iría......



Claro.. Eso es. Pero también creo que es normal - "Aunque esté.....voy.." al usar el 'subjuntivo fáctico'. ¿Sería raro eso en tu opinión, Ynez?



			
				Pejeman said:
			
		

> Seguramente así es, pero no se refiere a la pregunta original, en que todo era certeza. El "esté", sirve para un caso como el siguiente:
> 
> - Te ves algo demacrada.
> - Me siento bien. Pero aunque esté enferma, te acompañaré esta noche.
> 
> Carmen aventura la posibilidad de no estar tan sana como ella dice.



Solo respondía a tu argumento que oraciones como 'aunque (en este momento) + esté' -- no eran comunes. Tú insistías en que solo tendría sentido así: Aunque (en este momento) no estoy.

Esa sintaxis transmite que el contenido de la cláusula principal es pertinente al contexto. Usar el subjuntivo allí, incluso con las palabras 'en este momento', simplemente disminuye la importancia, en el contexto, de la información en la cláusula principal. O significa que ambas personas en la conversación saben la información.

Espero que no malinterprete tu argumento.

Grant


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario? De acuerdo. Lo siento pero - parece que no me estás 'leyendo' bien. No es una cuestión de 'ayer' o el indicativo y subjuntivo por lo general.
> 
> Este ejemplo no tiene nada que ver con el tema. Es una oración perfecta -- pero no contiene 'ayer' ni es un ejemplo de 'aunque'. Intentemos enfocar porfa, compadre.



E hecho de que ayer hubiera adoptado una vestimenta...
El hecho de que anteayer hubiera adoptado unavestimenta...
El hecho de que la semana pasada hubiera adoptado...

Aunque fuera/fuese el mejor cirujano de cáncer durante 40 años en esta ciudad, hoy está en uso de buen retiro.
Aunque en el ayer fuese/fuera el mejor violinista,  hoy está retirado.
Aunque ayer hubiera tocado el violín  magistralmente, hoy sus manos parecían más lentas en el concierto de la tarde. 

Grammar2


----------



## NewdestinyX

Grammar2 said:


> E hecho de que ayer hubiera adoptado una vestimenta...
> El hecho de que anteayer hubiera adoptado una vestimenta...
> El hecho de que la semana pasada hubiera adoptado...
> 
> Aunque fuera/fuese era el mejor cirujano de cáncer durante 40 años en esta ciudad, hoy está en uso de buen retiro.
> Aunque en el ayer fuese/fuera era el mejor violinista,  hoy está retirado.
> Aunque ayer hubiera había tocado/tocaba/tocó el violín  magistralmente, hoy sus manos parecían más lentas en el concierto de la tarde.
> 
> Grammar2



Madre mía -- Las primeras tres son oraciones perfectas.. Pero 'ninguna de ellas'  tiene que ver con mi argumento.

Y en las últimas tres -- el subjuntivo es raro y al usar sería sencillamente una substitución por el pasado imperfecto. Aunque + pluscuamperfecto/imp. de subj. empieza el protasis de una condicional y requiere "-aría/-ería/-iría" en el apodosis (cláusula 2). 

Tú dijiste o concordaste con ésta:
Aunque _ayer_ haya estado enfermo... fui..
 Pero eso es **fatal** **chocante** 'agramatical', compadre... feo...

'ayer' no se puede usar con 'ha/has/ha/haya/hayas, etc + -ado/ido. Es agramatical. Punto. He dicho. 

Y también mantengo que 
Aunque + hubiera + -ado/-ido = protasis de una condicional
Aunque + estuviera enfermo.. = protasis de una condicional


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> Madre mía -- Las primeras tres son oraciones perfectas.. Pero 'ninguna de ellas'  tiene que ver con mi argumento.
> 
> Y en las últimas tres -- el subjuntivo es raro y al usar sería sencillamente una substitución por el pasado imperfecto. Aunque + pluscuamperfecto/imp. de subj. empieza el protasis de una condicional y requiere "-aría/-ería/-iría" en el apodosis (cláusula 2).
> 
> Tú dijiste o concordaste con ésta:
> Aunque _ayer_ haya estado enfermo... fui..
> Pero eso es **fatal** **chocante** 'agramatical', compadre... feo...
> 
> 'ayer' no se puede usar con 'ha/has/ha/haya/hayas, etc + -ado/ido. Es agramatical. Punto. He dicho.
> 
> Y también mantengo que
> Aunque + hubiera + -ado/-ido = protasis de una condicional
> Aunque + estuviera enfermo.. = protasis de una condicional



No siempre '*aunque*' es condicional, *aunque *= *although/though.*
Olvidas muy rápido el *SUBJUNTIVO Fáctico*, y además la *correlación temporal es perfecta. *
Cuando se usa ' el *subjuntivo fáctico* no tiene limitaciones temporales, siempre y cuando guarden la *correcta línea temporal*.
El pretérito perfecto o antepresente de subjuntivo es anterior a FUI. Es correcto y gramatical.
El adverbio TEMPORAL se puede colocar con cualquier MODO, Indicativo, subjuntivo, imperativo.
Recordar que 'aunque' es un introductor NORMAL o estándar de una cláusula CONTRASTIVA. Tema muy conocido en la gramática española.
cheers
Grammar2


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> ... frases concesivas.
> 
> En su libro _*El subjuntivo: valores y usos*_, J. Borrego et al ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (12) Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
> (13) Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.
> 
> Carmen ha utilizado subjuntivo tras AUNQUE. Ella es la que padece la enfermedad; por tanto, sin duda, conoce perfectamente bien la situación expresada por el verbo que sigue a AUNQUE. Pero, como Eulalia vive con ella, Carmen piensa o presupone que su amiga también conoce esa situación y no considera pertinente suministrarle información. Por ello ha utilizado subjuntivo.
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso, entonces, se trata de un hecho real, que ambas conocen bien (que Carmen estuvo enferma). Mis preguntas son simplemente:
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?
> 
> ¡Saludos!
Click to expand...

Vuelvo a la pregunta original porque mucha agua ha corrido bajo el puente. Leí con mucha atención lo que escribieron y mi reflexión es:

La primera me parece una frase que no se decide a ser una de dos posibilidades:


Aunque estos días he estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine (una mera frase declarativa de hechos conocidos que no creo que sea el caso dada la historia de lo que saben o dejan de saber Carmen y Eulalia).
Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, de todos modos he ido contigo al cine
Esta segunda me parece correcta, aunque yo no la usaría porque no corresponde al estilo local. Hay que meter ese "ayer" que se trasvasó del segundo ejemplo al primero, y que apareció hace muchos mensajes, para armar un debate sobre lo que la frase original no dice. 

Creo que todos entendemos acá, aunque sea mínimamente, qué es un aunque concesivo, y creo que hay un exceso de celo en hacer encajar -o todo lo contrario, ni nombrar- la pregunta de este hilo en el modelito de presente del indicativo-presente del subjuntivo-imperfecto del subjuntivo para impedimento real, impedimento "excusa" o impedimento hipotético.

Cuando Borrego o cualquier autor se refiere a "información conocida" o "información no conocida" su fin no es hablar de este estado de conocimiento sino explicar que desde ese estado de conocimiento los hablantes interactúan ¿Qué sentido tendría que Carmen y Eulogia pasaran al subjuntivo sólo porque las dos son conscientes de que conocen esa información, o mejor dicho, ya está informado el hecho referido? 

Por eso puse dos frases que tienen sentido para mí: La primera no viene al caso a menos que Carmen y Eulogia estuvieran afectadas por el Alzheimer u otra enfermedad cognitiva, y se estuvieran continuamente resucitando la información que "ya conocen". Esa primera frase está para informarnos a nosotros, los observadores. Luego los análisis huelgan, porque no corresponden al ambiente que planteó Borrego para dar sus ejemplos.

En la segunda frase, y precisamente porque la información es conocida para las involucradas, los hablantes sospechamos diversas posibles intenciones de la hablante: "mira qué sacrificio que he hecho por acompañarte" o "he estado enferma, pero no es para tanta preocupación ¿acaso no te he acompañando al cine?" Aunque existen otras posibilidades, seguramente un párrafo anterior, que no ha sido de interés del autor agregar, nos aclararía el sentido.

La frase puede ser habitual y correcta si se da por sobreentendido el "de todos modos", pues en el discurso a veces no se desea resaltar lo que podría sonar a recriminación.

En este contexto me parece que la primer frase es posible, pero no para un contexto ausente y con los motivos que el autor parece plantear, a menos que el esbozo que nos hizo el Vikingo fuera incompleto.

Con respecto a la segunda, y ya es la tercera vez que me pasa cuando alguien pregunta basándose en un texto de Borrego, me parece que hay un pasaje automático de tiempos verbales, que no se corresponde con la realidad.

Para mí, "aunque ayer haya estado enferma, de todos modos fui al cine contigo" sigue teniendo sentido, informados los hechos como lo están, y el "estuviera" parece funcionar porque el nombre del tiempo es el que se espera ("imperfecto") pero resulta que el imperfecto es demasiado hipotético y no tan imperfecto como lo es el perfecto en realidad. Por lo menos, y lo digo por cuarta o quinta vez en la semana, dado que el valor perfectivo de los tiempos compuestos es diferente en España y en América. Y las regiones de los "regionalismos" resultan ser mucho más extensas y pobladas que los lugares donde se cumplen las normas que ellos mismos se inventaron para sí.

Para contestar esto, he agregado trozos de contexto que faltaban, a modo de hipótesis y de forma clara, espero, para tener un punto de partida "en papel y no en mi cabeza" para cualquier justificación posterior.

Lo más increíble de toda esta clase de discusiones es como multitud de hilos están contagiados por una fiebre extraña que hace que una  o más reglas gramaticales parezcan ser la respuesta correcta e inapelable a una frase cuyo contexto, y luego sentido, se desconoce.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Grammar2 said:


> No siempre '*aunque*' es condicional, *aunque *= *although/though.*
> Olvidas muy rápido el *SUBJUNTIVO Fáctico*, y además la *correlación temporal es perfecta. *
> Cuando se usa ' el *subjuntivo fáctico* no tiene limitaciones temporales, siempre y cuando guarden la *correcta línea temporal*.
> El pretérito perfecto o antepresente de subjuntivo es anterior a FUI. Es correcto y gramatical.
> El adverbio TEMPORAL se puede colocar con cualquier MODO, Indicativo, subjuntivo, imperativo.
> Recordar que 'aunque' es un introductor NORMAL o estándar de una cláusula CONTRASTIVA. Tema muy conocido en la gramática española.
> cheers
> Grammar2


Gracias por aclarar tu posición. Ésta es la primera vez en el hilo donde has explicado tu análisis. Desafortunadamente no puedo concordar con ella. Manuel Seco y Emilio Alarcos, de la RAE, mencionan que "aunque" pierde su habilidad para transmitir una contrastiva al seguir por el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Aunque + imp. de subj. transmite una condicional tal como sería así con "si + imp. de subj.".. El subjuntivo fáctico solo funciona en el presente  el presente perfecto de subj. Tu argumento no es conmigo, compadre, pero con los gramáticos los que leo.

Pero por lo menos ahora, he oído tu análisis. Pero me siento que sencillamente no puedo aceptarlo. Y otros nativos también han dicho que tampoco cuadra con su entendimiento. Se espera en los oídos del nativo el pospretérito (condicional) después de 'aunque + imp. de subjuntivo'.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Para mí, "aunque ayer haya estado enferma, de todos modos fui al cine contigo" sigue teniendo sentido, informados los hechos como lo están,



Gracias por tu análisis. Pero te aseguro que 'ayer + haya + -ado/-ido'(ayer + presente perfecto) no es gramatical. Es un error según todos los gramáticos. Se usa como regionalismo en algunas partes del centro de España -- pero no se considera correcto.

Grant


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias por aclarar tu posición. Ésta es la primera vez en el hilo donde has explicado tu análisis. Desafortunadamente no puedo concordar con ella. Manuel Seco y Emilio Alarcos, de la RAE, mencionan que "aunque" pierde su habilidad para transmitir una contrastiva al seguir por el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Aunque + imp. de subj. transmite una condicional tal como sería así con "si + imp. de subj.".. El subjuntivo fáctico solo funciona en el presente  el presente perfecto de subj. Tu argumento no es conmigo, compadre, pero con los gramáticos los que leo.
> 
> Pero por lo menos ahora, he oído tu análisis. Pero me siento que sencillamente no puedo aceptarlo. Y otros nativos también han dicho que tampoco cuadra con su entendimiento. Se espera en los oídos del nativo el pospretérito (condicional) después de 'aunque + imp. de subjuntivo'.
> 
> Gracias,
> Grant



Vale aclarar que '*aunque*' es el TRANSPOSITOR por excelencia de las oraciones complejas 'concesivas', su unidad es COMPATIBLE con CUALQUIER *MODO*,  o *tiempo *del verbo transpuesto a excepción del *imperativo*, ALARCOS numeral 441.

Grammar2


----------



## NewdestinyX

Grammar2 said:


> Vale aclarar que '*aunque*' es el TRANSPOSITOR por excelencia de las oraciones complejas 'concesivas', su unidad es COMPATIBLE con CUALQUIER *MODO*,  o *tiempo *del verbo transpuesto a excepción del *imperativo*, ALARCOS numeral 441.
> 
> Grammar2



Siento discrepar - pero numeral 441 no apoya tu posición. ¿Te gustaría escribir (o debería hacerlo yo) las palabras suyas para que podamos estudiarlas juntos?

Chao,
Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias por tu análisis. Pero te aseguro que 'ayer + haya + -ado/-ido'(ayer + presente perfecto) no es gramatical. Es un error según todos los gramáticos. Se usa como regionalismo en algunas partes del centro de España -- pero no se considera correcto.
> 
> Grant


Nunca dudé de que así lo dijeran y lo creyeran. Será a lo sumo un problema local de los lugares donde se usa el vosotros y el pretérito perfecto con el sentido de pretérito inmediato. 

Si tomo al pie de la letra lo que escribiste, estás declarando que la frase "el hecho de que *ayer haya pagado* la comida no significa que la vaya a pagar mañana" es una frase *agramatical*. Esto es osado y peligroso, y debo rechazarlo de plano y enfáticamente. Si algún gramático enunció tal regla, será de aplicación a regiones de las un foso muy amplio y poblado por tiburones nos separa a millones que hablamos sistemáticamente así y que nos entendemos perfectamente.

No podemos ni debemos discutir los fundamentos de una política lingüística, pero sí aclarar si los efectos son generales o no. Tú puedes abrazar el modelo de la lengua que quieras, y especializarte tanto en él, incluso hasta que sólo puedas comunicarte con quienes están especializados en ese mismo modelo. Simplemente usas el término "agramatical" con demasiada liberalidad.

Este término ha sido introducido en el DRAE en tiempos relativamente recientes, pero su uso no necesariamente corresponde a la definición publicada actual, ni mucho menos significa decir lo que un trío de gramáticos diga que no está bien decir. Una frase agramatical hiere de muerte la comprensión unívoca del sentido, como por ejemplo "Muchos de los chicos no se preocupan de esos asuntos, pero no muchas de las  chicas no se preocupan de esos asuntos." o "Si se le habrá averiado el coche, Antonio ha llegado tarde". Por si quedara alguna duda, una frase agramatical es una que obliga a una proporción enorme de gente, cultivada o poco educada, de acá o de allá, experimentada o novel, a devanarse los sesos para encontrarle el sentido.

Si bien no coincido un 100% con Grammar2, apoyo plenamente sus puntos de vista, que mantienen "el juego abierto" y dan espacio a múltiples enfoques. Su participación en este tema ha sido inquisitiva, informada, considerada, y también lo suficientemente flexible como para admitir las variaciones que existen en el campo de la lengua real.


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> Siento discrepar - pero numeral 441 no apoya tu posición. ¿Te gustaría escribir (o debería hacerlo yo) las palabras suyas para que podamos estudiarlas juntos?
> 
> Chao,
> Grant




Sería mejor y más expedito la aclaración si tu lo copias textualmente.
Vale

Grammar2


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Nunca dudé de que así lo dijeran y lo creyeran. Será a lo sumo un problema local de los lugares donde se usa el vosotros y el pretérito perfecto con el sentido de pretérito inmediato.
> 
> Si tomo al pie de la letra lo que escribiste, estás declarando que la frase "el hecho de que *ayer haya pagado* la comida no significa que la vaya a pagar mañana" es una frase *agramatical*. Esto es osado y peligroso, y debo rechazarlo de plano y enfáticamente. Si algún gramático enunció tal regla, será de aplicación a regiones de las un foso muy amplio y poblado por tiburones nos separa a millones que hablamos sistemáticamente así y que nos entendemos perfectamente.
> 
> No podemos ni debemos discutir los fundamentos de una política lingüística, pero sí aclarar si los efectos son generales o no. Tú puedes abrazar el modelo de la lengua que quieras, y especializarte tanto en él, incluso hasta que sólo puedas comunicarte con quienes están especializados en ese mismo modelo. Simplemente usas el término "agramatical" con demasiada liberalidad.
> 
> Este término ha sido introducido en el DRAE en tiempos relativamente recientes, pero su uso no necesariamente corresponde a la definición publicada actual, ni mucho menos significa decir lo que un trío de gramáticos diga que no está bien decir. Una frase agramatical hiere de muerte la comprensión unívoca del sentido, como por ejemplo "Muchos de los chicos no se preocupan de esos asuntos, pero no muchas de las  chicas no se preocupan de esos asuntos." o "Si se le habrá averiado el coche, Antonio ha llegado tarde". Por si quedara alguna duda, una frase agramatical es una que obliga a una proporción enorme de gente, cultivada o poco educada, de acá o de allá, experimentada o novel, a devanarse los sesos para encontrarle el sentido.
> 
> Si bien no coincido un 100% con Grammar2, apoyo plenamente sus puntos de vista, que mantienen "el juego abierto" y dan espacio a múltiples enfoques. Su participación en este tema ha sido inquisitiva, informada, considerada, y también lo suficientemente flexible como para admitir las variaciones que existen en el campo de la lengua real.



Alec,
Como siempre ¡*mil* gracias por tus comentarios! Tanta información estupenda y bien elaborada.

Pero mi estimada colega - Claro que hay oraciones, muy, muy *extrañisimas* que se pueden crear de cualquier
grupo de palabras que quieras. La oración que planteas arriba tal vez sea 'apenas' posible. Y como bien sabes
sobre mí.. simplemente porque dicen algo milliones de personas no significa que sea correcto. Voy a admitir que
puede que la palabra 'agramatical' sea demasiado fuerte -- puesto que pudiste 'crear' una oración con 'ayer' y
'presente perfecto'. Pero los nativos con los que discuto tales temas me están diciendo que es una oración --
muy extraña y chocante. Sería mucho mejor así..:

El hecho de que ayer _*pagara/pagase/pagué*_ la comida no significa que la vaya a pagar mañana.

La mera existencia de los 'tiempos perfectos', que se refieren a épocas "no finitas", excluye esta noción de usar
una marca temporal 'finita' como es 'ayer', 'mañana', 'anteayer', etc. Ya existen el futuro simple y pretérito de
indicativo y subjuntivo para crear sintaxes normales y suficiente para buena comunicación de 'un momento
temporal finito'. 

En este momento 'podemos concordar que no concordaremos'. Me resulta difícil aceptar puntos de vista que apoyen
 (como gramatical) sintaxes 'teóricas' o 'experimentales'. COmo he dicho - los nativos, de muchos países diferentes
con los que charlo me han asegurado (además de mis libros de la gramática) de que la oración que has planteado no
la usarían millones de personas - y si sí querrían comunicar algo como ella - la dirían con 'pagara/pagase' y no con
'haya pagado'. 

Así que no puedo aceptar solo tu palabra que la oración arriba es en "el campo de la lengua real" aunque sí aceptaría
que es en _el campo de la lengua 'posible'_ (apenas). 

Gracias por tus pensamientos, Alec. Siempre me ayudas a pensar en un tema plenamente. 

Chao.
Grant


----------



## Hakky

Me suena mejor: Aunque ayer *estaba* enferma, fui contigo al cine.

Tal vez esté correcto utilizar _*estuviera*_, pero muchas veces el *uso* puede más que la *norma. *Ese tipo de verbos son utilizados más en los cuentos, novelas o poemas... suena clásico y no muy común.


----------



## Vikingo

aleCcowaN said:


> (...)
> 
> Por eso puse dos frases que tienen sentido para mí: La primera no viene al caso a menos que Carmen y Eulogia estuvieran afectadas por el Alzheimer u otra enfermedad cognitiva, y se estuvieran continuamente resucitando la información que "ya conocen". Esa primera frase está para informarnos a nosotros, los observadores. Luego los análisis huelgan, porque no corresponden al ambiente que planteó Borrego para dar sus ejemplos.
> 
> En la segunda frase, y precisamente porque la información es conocida para las involucradas, los hablantes sospechamos diversas posibles intenciones de la hablante: "mira qué sacrificio que he hecho por acompañarte" o "he estado enferma, pero no es para tanta preocupación ¿acaso no te he acompañando al cine?" Aunque existen otras posibilidades, seguramente un párrafo anterior, que no ha sido de interés del autor agregar, nos aclararía el sentido.
> 
> La frase puede ser habitual y correcta si se da por sobreentendido el "de todos modos", pues en el discurso a veces no se desea resaltar lo que podría sonar a recriminación.
> 
> En este contexto me parece que la primer frase es posible, pero no para un contexto ausente y con los motivos que el autor parece plantear, a menos que el esbozo que nos hizo el Vikingo fuera incompleto.
> 
> Con respecto a la segunda, y ya es la tercera vez que me pasa cuando alguien pregunta basándose en un texto de Borrego, me parece que hay un pasaje automático de tiempos verbales, que no se corresponde con la realidad.
> 
> (...)


 
Hola aleCcowaN, y gracias por tu aportación tan amplia e interesante 

Realmente no hay más contexto de lo que cité, los autores del libro estan contrastando diferentes usos del subjuntivo con AUNQUE. En otro contexto, hay un amigo hablando con otro, pero despues de mucho tiempo. Usa indicativo para informar de diversos hechos, por ejemplo: (1) Aunque estoy enfermo, sigo trabajando.

También hay un contexto en donde los hablantes no saben exactamente lo que pasa, y por eso usan subjuntivo, como (14) (En la cama, antes de levantarse, con la persiana bajada.) Aunque ahora mismo haga buen tiempo, yo no me muevo de casa.

Etc.

Pero hay algo que no entiendo - ¿por qué dices que se puede interpretar la frase (12) como si Carmen estuviera _informando_ a Eulalia sobre el hecho de estar enferma? ¿No sería eso un caso claro del indicativo, _he estado enferma,_ en cambio de _haya_? Para mi es obvio que se puede sobreentender un "de todos modos", pero como no soy nativo, no entiendo todos los matices. ¿Me lo puedes explicar?

Con respecto al uso de "ayer" - creo que es un truco que explotan los autores para poder usar el subjuntivo imperfecto, y así demostrar que ese tipo de uso del subjuntivo con AUNQUE puede emplearse con diferentes tiempos verbales. Para los españoles - como sabes - el pretérito perfecto no se usa fuera de la zona temporal actual, como "hoy", "este año", etc. Entiendo que eso es algo diferente en otras partes del mundo hispanohablante, pero eso ya es otro tema.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> Pero hay algo que no entiendo - ¿por qué dices que se puede interpretar la frase (12) como si Carmen estuviera _informando_ a Eulalia sobre el hecho de estar enferma? ¿No sería eso un caso claro del indicativo, _he estado enferma,_ en cambio de _haya_? Para mi es obvio que se puede sobreentender un "de todos modos", pero como no soy nativo, no entiendo todos los matices. ¿Me lo puedes explicar?


Dije que la frase era ambigua. Una forma de quitarle a ambigüedad es "sobreentender" el "de todos modos". Cuando se da un ejemplo no deberían dejarse como tácitos elementos indispensables para su interpretación.

Si ese elemento "de todos modos" y la intención que lo acompaña están ausentes, y a la vez se cumple la premisa del autor de que la situación es perfectamente conocida e informada para las involucradas -me tomo la libertad de suponer que si la amiga vive con ella y por eso está informada de la enfermedad de su comadre, con más razón está informada de que fueron al cine juntas-, la frase entera es lo que es la que ya es conocida.

En realidad me distrajo todo el hincapié en lo conocido de la información. En la frase simplemente una parte de la información conocida se supedita intencionadamente a otra parte de la información conocida, y la intención es supuesta -no debiera serlo en un ejemplo que trata de explicar usos gramaticales- o manifiesta:

Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, de todos modos he ido contigo al cine.

Si no podemos quedarnos con

Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
Aunque estos días haya ido contigo al cine, he estado enferma.

que en definitiva y dado el contexto previsto por el autor significa, como dije, y contestando tu pregunta de por qué me parecía que re-informaba:

Aunque estos días he (cualquiera de las dos), he (la que resta).

Las frases se clarifican y abren en abanico cuando les proveemos de suficiente contexto:

Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, de todos modos he ido contigo al cine.
Aunque estos días haya ido al cine contigo, no te olvides que he estado enferma.
Aunque estos días haya ido al cine contigo eso no implica que no haya estado enferma.

Hay un límite a lo que prudentemente se puede especular sobre el significado de una frase surgido de su estructura gramatical y en ausencia de mayor contexto. Por el contrario, te han dado respuestas sorprendentes, como que "aunque" sólo puede significar "si" y otras del mismo estilo. 


Vikingo said:


> Con respecto al uso de "ayer" - creo que es un truco que explotan los autores para poder usar el subjuntivo imperfecto, y así demostrar que ese tipo de uso del subjuntivo con AUNQUE puede emplearse con diferentes tiempos verbales. Para los españoles - como sabes - el pretérito perfecto no se usa fuera de la zona temporal actual, como "hoy", "este año", etc. Entiendo que eso es algo diferente en otras partes del mundo hispanohablante, pero eso ya es otro tema.


Si no te interpreto mal quisiste poner que el truco era usar "en estos días" para dar lugar al pretérito perfecto -tanto del indicativo como del subjuntivo- al uso de España. 

Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que lo que sigue sea "otro tema". Tú mismo al preguntar" ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?"​no pusiste que quisieras respuestas de ningún lugar en particular. Muchas veces aquí ponen "para España" o "para México". Se trata de traductores que quieren hacer bien su trabajo porque conocen a su cliente y su público. Yo aliento a aquéllos que preguntan y quieran acallar momentáneamente alguna de las formas en que manifiesta nuestra lengua, que lo digan abiertamente, que no hay ninguna ofensa en ello. Simplemente cada quien elige el estilo que quiere aprender. Lo eligió si dice vosotros en lugar de ustedes, pero puede estar interesado en el vos centroamericano. En fin, que la libertad es libre.

Pero en el contexto de tu misma pregunta, si forma parte. Ya agregaré comentarios a este mismo respecto luego, ahora se me quema el asado y eso es muchísimo más importante que el pretérito perfecto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

*Web* _____Results *1* -  *7* of *7* for *"que ayer haya hecho"*.
*Web*______Results *1* - *10* of about *850* for *"que ayer hiciera"*.
*Web*______Results *1* - *10* of about *71* for *"que ayer hiciese"*


El _campo de la lengua real _ha hablado del tema. 

_Sé que el tema no es tan simple.. pero... puesto que le preguntábamos al campo de la lengua real..._


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> *Web* _____Results *1* -  *7* of *7* for *"que ayer haya hecho"*.
> *Web*______Results *1* - *10* of about *850* for *"que ayer hiciera"*.
> *Web*______Results *1* - *10* of about *71* for *"que ayer hiciese"*
> 
> 
> El _campo de la lengua real _ha hablado del tema.
> 
> _Sé que el tema no es tan simple.. pero... puesto que le preguntábamos al campo de la lengua real..._


Es bueno, pero hay que entender a Google y saber usarlo 

Resultados *1* - *21* de *21* de *"que ayer hiciese"*. Incluyendo resultados omitidos: *52*
Resultados *1* - *97* de *97* de *"que ayer hiciera"*. Incluyendo resultados omitidos: *167*
Resultados *1* - *8* de *8* de *"que ayer haya hecho"*. Incluyendo resultados omitidos: *14*

Tus vínculos dirigen al sitio de answers.com . Puede ser que sea por configuración de la base de datos.

Los vínculos que puse acabo de verificar que funcionan -al menos en mi navegador- Por cualquier mal juego, como dicen nuestros vecinos, pongo las url:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?num=100&hl=es&q="que+ayer+hiciese"&btnG=Buscar&meta=
http://www.google.com.ar/search?num=100&hl=es&q="que+ayer+hiciera"&btnG=Buscar&meta=
http://www.google.com.ar/search?num=100&hl=es&q="que+ayer+haya+hecho"&btnG=Buscar&meta=

En segundo lugar, según tu "búsqueda" el "que ayer hiciera" gana al "que ayer haya hecho" por 100 a 1 (¿conoces las profecías autocumplidas?) porque quienes usamos "que ayer haya hecho" nunca usamos "que ayer hiciera" ¡ah! ¡ya sé! salvo quizá para decir algún arcaísmo como "¡mi madre que ayer hiciera esos buñuelos me ha hablado!"  Serenate un poco, pibe.

En tercer lugar, yo dije que se usan cosas diferentes en regiones diferentes. Pero la búsqueda no los diferencia ¿Por qué no intentaste buscar por dominio nacional? No se sabe.

Resultados *1* - *9* de *9* de *"que ayer hiciese" site:es*. (26 incluyendo los resultados omitidos, 50% del total, el resto son mayoritariamente sitios españoles o blogs de españoles bajo un dominio internacional -.com, .org, etc.-)
Resultados *1* - *13* de *13* de *"que ayer hiciera"  site:es *(53 incluyendo los resultados omitidos, 32% del total)
Su búsqueda - *"que ayer haya hecho" site:es* - no produjo ningún  documento. (¿Acaso te dije algo diferente?)

Busquemos documentos oficiales: 0 resultados para cualquiera de las tres frases en todos los sitios gov y gob.

Por supuesto, también hay que leer los resultados. Con respecto a "que ayer hiciera": 

Los *primeros* resultados españoles (no coloco las repeticiones de un mismo texto en otro sitio y coloco un solo resultado por sitio). No seleccioné los países o el orden según los resultados ¡Son así los miren cómo los miren!_...__que ayer hiciera_ "especial hincapié" en la  "multilateralidad como *... *www.diariometro.es (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)
Artur Mas, _que ayer hiciera_ de "profeta de la desunión" al decir...www.europapress.es (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)

El hecho de _que ayer hiciera_ fuerte viento en la playa originó que el  retorno se adelantara ...www.diariosur.es

Esta retractación se une a la _que ayer hiciera_ Carlos Saldaña... www.elmundo.es (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)

Al igual _que ayer hiciera_ la defensa de Trashorras en su alegato final...www.lavozdeasturias.es (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)
​Los *primeros* resultado mexicanos:a las declaraciones _que ayer hiciera_ el representante... www.suracapulco.com.mx (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)
 
la advertencia _que ayer hiciera_ el presidente de la Cámara Nacional de  Comercio... www2.eluniversal.com.mx (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)
 
Viene a ciento por la visita _que ayer hiciera_ a la capital del Estado... www.critica.com.mx (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)​Los *primeros* resultados peruanos:y casi en respuesta a una de las declaraciones _que ayer hiciera_ Humala ... www.elcomercio.com.pe (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)

Sin duda, la presentación _que ayer hiciera_ la Ministra Zavala deja en  claro ...peru21.pe (uso indicativo parecido al pluscuamperfecto)​La verdad que bien podrías haberte dado cuenta de que no puedes argumentar con algo que según recuerdo consideras un error (el imperfecto del subjuntivo con valor indicativo, emparentado con el pluscuamperfecto, y que está produciendo agrias discusiones contemporáneas a este hilo) para "aportar número" a unos supuestos ejemplos correctos que vienen en tu respaldo y en contra de otra cosa que tú consideras un error. Eso sería de una tremenda mala fe. No creo que la tengas de manera consciente, pero no has sido lo suficientemente diligente ni informado, ni en ínfima media.

De hecho "que ayer haya hecho" en el sentido que lo discutimos en este hilo es mucho más común de lo que yo hubiera esperado ¡Gracias por provocarme a hacer la búsqueda!. Pero por qué mejor no esperás lo que de todos modos iba a hacer cuando tuviera un rato libre, esta noche o mañana -o mañana a la noche, por todo el tiempo que he perdido hoy poniendo en evidencia este gazapo-, que es buscar textos literarios y científicos. Quizá allí se den vuelta los tantos ¿no? Quizá sea yo el que patine (como referencia, ya he hecho esta búsqueda en dos oportunidades en este foro en los últimos dos años, pero parece que nunca está de más repetirlo porque cambian los argumentadores aunque los argumentos no cambian).

Y sí que se ven cosas "muy, muy *extrañisimas*" (SIC- también el color) como dices tú, donde vienen a colación dichos que hablan de casas de cristal y piedras.

Que te quede claro a ti y a todos lo que piensan como tú: Yo no padezco del Síndrome de Estocolmo gramatical que muchos parecen sufrir aquí. No voy a alinearme automáticamente con ucases lingüísticos que vengan de una región determinada o de un determinado grupo de personas. Quien haya seguido una carrera o pagado costosos postgrados y cursos para que le enseñen lo que termina pareciendo un conjunto de reglas rígidas y de aplicación limitada y lo quieran luego hacer pasar por "la lengua", no cuenta con mi simpatía cuando se ponen en posiciones obstinadas, y pero si las disimula con condescendencia. Cualquier persona flexible y abierta, que sopese la información y tenga una posición tomada sin dejar de reconocer la existencia de otras, esa sí tiene mi respeto.


----------



## Vikingo

aleCcowaN said:


> Las frases se clarifican y abren en abanico cuando les proveemos de suficiente contexto:
> 
> Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, de todos modos he ido contigo al cine.
> Aunque estos días haya ido al cine contigo, no te olvides que he estado enferma.
> Aunque estos días haya ido al cine contigo eso no implica que no haya estado enferma.


 
Gracias por los ejemplos. Eso es lo que mas me gusta del subjuntivo; se puede manejar la frase y hacer hincapié en lo que le parezca más importante.



aleCcowaN said:


> Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que lo que sigue sea "otro tema". Tú mismo al preguntar
> " ¿Les parece correcto este uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿Suenan bien las frases?"​no pusiste que quisieras respuestas de ningún lugar en particular. Muchas veces aquí ponen "para España" o "para México".


 
¡Espero que nadie me interprete mal! Las diferencias regionales y la riqueza del idioma en diferentes partes sí que es muy interesante. Es claramente algo que viene al caso también, y ya he visto muchos otros hilos sobre el tema. Lo que pasa es que yo principalmente quisiera preguntar sobre el uso del subjuntivo fáctico en las frases dadas, no tanto sobre los tiempos elegidos, pero que discutan tanto como quieran los interesados en el tema, claro.

Si ponemos ésta frase, en cambio de la (13): 

(13bis) Aunque el domingo pasado estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.

¿Te parece bien el uso de "estuviera"? ¿Es un uso aceptable, un poco forzado, cómo la ves?

Saludos


----------



## Gambuj

(12) Aunque estos días haya estado enferma, he ido contigo al cine.
(13) Aunque ayer estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.

*Las dos frases me parecen totalmente correctas.*

La segunda suena un poco rara por estar el "ayer" ahí metido, y esto es, creo, lo que hace dudar a la gente sobre su gramaticalidad. Si es información que la dos amigas conocen, no haría falta decir que fue ayer cuando estuvo enferma, sería suficiente decir "Aunque estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo".

En cualquier caso, un tema muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> Si ponemos ésta frase, en cambio de la (13):
> 
> (13bis) Aunque el domingo pasado estuviera enferma, fui al cine contigo.
> 
> ¿Te parece bien el uso de "estuviera"? ¿Es un uso aceptable, un poco forzado, cómo la ves?


Si me preguntas si me parece una frase válida cuyo sentido es entendible, te contesto que sí.

Si me preguntas si yo la usaría, te contesto un nunca con "derecho de inventario". En eso ya interviene una mezcla de reglas y matices, algunas de alcance prácticamente continental, otros regionales.


"Estuviera" está muy asociado a situaciones hipotéticas y no tiene una correspondencia temporal automática con el pretérito simple. En materia temporal, es más "abierto". De allí que una enorme mayoría de hablantes elegiríamos el pretérito y agregaríamos elementos a la oración que transmiten el mismo sentido, incluso más claro: "Pese a que el domingo pasado estaba/estuve enferma, fui al cine contigo".
Para un gran parte de los hablantes el imperfecto funciona como un "pretérito romo" y el perfecto simple como un "pretérito punzante", por decirlo de algún modo. Así, con el copretérito de alguna manera se está supeditando la acción -sin subordinación gramatical- a aquella expresada en pretérito, o al menos se lo puede sospechar. Eso soluciona el problema explicado en el punto anterior: "Aunque el domingo pasado estaba enferma, de todos modos fui al cine contigo".
Para una parte de los hablantes -fracción no mayoritaria pero nada pequeña-, cuando la situación nos exige fijar un momento-calendario para "estuviera", tendemos a pensar en un pasado lejano o en hechos cuya ocurrencia tiene una relación con el presente a través de una cadena de acontecimientos y no de forma directa. Es opuesto en eso a los otros pretéritos, que como mínimo reviven los hechos.
Partiendo de ese matiz "añejo o inconexo" que te comenté en el punto anterior, y de los valores asociados al subjuntivo, a través del "tanto monta, monta tanto" el conjunto de los hablantes llegamos a: "¿Qué importancia tiene que el domingo estuviera muy enferma? Hoy me siento muy bien ¡Vamos al cine ya mismo!"
El problema de los libros como ése del cual están tomando citas es que están hechos para probar que "el auto acelera de 0 a 100 en 6,7 segundos" y lo hacen, pero se mandan unas aceleradas que dejan marcas en el pavimento y a todos los vecinos quejándose por el ruido, y en última instancia, no puedes acelerar el auto de 0 a 100 en 6,7 segundos un millar de veces y pretender que te quede el auto en perfectas condiciones.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Claro.. Eso es. Pero también creo que es normal - "Aunque esté.....voy.." al usar el 'subjuntivo fáctico'. ¿Sería raro eso en tu opinión, Ynez?




Creo que "Aunque esté....voy" será más normal si ese "voy" es realmente "voy a _hacer_" lo que sea, es decir, dé una idea de futuro:

_Aunque esté cansada voy a intentar estudiar esta noche._

Ah, o que sea un presente general:

_Aunque esté cansada voy siempre a clase_.


Para "voy" _ahora_ no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, lo que me hace pensar que muy normal no debe ser.


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Que te quede claro a ti y a todos lo que piensan como tú: Yo no padezco del Síndrome de Estocolmo gramatical que muchos parecen sufrir aquí. No voy a alinearme automáticamente con ucases lingüísticos que vengan de una región determinada o de un determinado grupo de personas. Quien haya seguido una carrera o pagado costosos postgrados y cursos para que le enseñen lo que termina pareciendo un conjunto de reglas rígidas y de aplicación limitada y lo quieran luego hacer pasar por "la lengua", no cuenta con mi simpatía cuando se ponen en posiciones obstinadas, y pero si las disimula con condescendencia. Cualquier persona flexible y abierta, que sopese la información y tenga una posición tomada sin dejar de reconocer la existencia de otras, esa sí tiene mi respeto.



Déjame hacer claro unas cositas. "La gramática correcta" no es una cuestión de 'opinión'. Está tan claro como las matemáticas. Sé que tal declaración va a hacer que quieras gritar. Pero aun si sumariamente la rechazas tal noción -- siempre he creído que tenemos una responsabilidad muy fuerte de presentar aquí, en un foro de la gramática, lo que dice la norma. Y no hablo de una norma de España, ni de Argentina, ni de México, etc... sino la norma que viene de 'todos' los países que hablan el castellano como interpretado por la RAE que, en estos días, contiene miembros de representación igual de todos los países que hablan el castellano.

Si, como nativo, deseas disfrutar de la libertad de construir sintaxes sin restricciones -- no pasa nada.. Sé libre, compadre.  Pero opino (fuertemente) que cuando una duda sobre 'sintaxis' la presenta una forista (quien suele ser no nativo), creo que aquellos de nosotros con un entrenamiento en la gramática o quienes son nativos con mucha educación en la gramática de su idioma materno deberíamos presentar un español _*estándar*_ que sigue la norma como establecida por una preponderancia de los gramáticos y hablantes educados (conteniendo ambos enfoques: descriptiva y normativa).

Después de dar el estándar con respecto a la duda - entonces y solo entonces daríamos nuestra opinión y postularíamos sobre 'nuestra libertad'...

Y ya sé muy bien usar Google y producir resultados de confianza. Pero no importa... En cualquier de las búsquedas - Está muy claro que 'que ayer + perfecto....' no es común y que [que ayer + pretérito] es lo común/estándar.

La 'norma' ni es 'rígida' ni -- nada (con un adjectivo).. La 'norma' es sencillamente -- 'la norma'. "Es qué es."



> a unos supuestos ejemplos correctos que vienen en tu respaldo y en contra de otra cosa que tú consideras un error.


Lo que 'yo' considero un error no importa para nada, Alec.. No soy nativo sino estudiante avanzado. Es importante que admitas que los errores los establecen tus 'compadres'.. y los educados de tu idioma materno, amigo/che. Tus argumentos no son conmigo. Pero sí me ayudan a pensar y aprender más. Por eso -- gracias..

Grant


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Desgraciadamente este hilo se ha convertido en una lid personal entre algunos de vosotros por lo tanto queda cerrado.

Gracias a todos por su participación... y paciencia.
El equipo de moderación.


----------

